# 2009 couldnt have started any better!



## sam's mum

I cant believe Im posting in here Im almost completely speechless! Totally over the moon and feeling very, very lucky! :cloud9:

I tested yesterday morning at 10dpo - I wasnt having any symptoms at all so I was surprised to see a very faint line (had to hold it up by the window and squint to see it but it was definitely there). I decided to wait until this morning to test again, and to buy a digi for the weekend, but by last night Id done another 3 :blush: ...all with very faint lines (and 2 different batches of ICs).

I did another at 4am and the line was a lot darker, so I went to get a digi as soon as Sam had finished breakfast and Im pregnant!!! Still cant quite believe it. Im only 11dpo still so will keep testing on ICs over the next few days (and because Ive just ordered another 20 :rofl:). Not sure if it made a difference but this was our first month ever using pre-seed.

Been desperate to post all day but OH has been out and I wanted to tell him first. Were not telling anyone else yet though. I'm still considered high risk for ectopic so I'll have a scan at about 8 weeks - will be a lot more relaxed after that!

Such a perfect start to 2009 :cloud9: I couldnt be happier!! :wohoo: x


----------



## hayley x

:O :D wow congratulations xx


----------



## elles28

:happydance::wohoo::happydance:

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Tilly

Wow! Congratulations! our dates are so close as well.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:


----------



## sam's mum

Tilly said:


> Wow! Congratulations! our dates are so close as well.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:

I know!! Can't believe we're due 4 days apart! Want to be pregnancy buddies? :D 

And I was so jealous reading your thread the other day :blush: :rofl: x


----------



## wantababybump

Oh wow!! Congratulations!! Im super happy for you!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## ~KACI~

COngratulations 
:yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Tilly

sam's mum said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! our dates are so close as well.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:
> 
> I know!! Can't believe we're due 4 days apart! Want to be pregnancy buddies? :D
> 
> And I was so jealous reading your thread the other day :blush: :rofl: xClick to expand...

haha:rofl::rofl: looks like you had nothing to be jealous about..:twisted:\\:D/

Yes id like to be pregnancy buddies :) what do I have to do


----------



## Wobbles

Wohooooooooooooooooooooo

WOW isn't it amazing after problems TTC you get over that first hurdle and you never believe it when round 2 goes so darn smoothly LOL

This is the second amazing BFP today but I'm sworn to secrets so BLERGH til she tells all!

:wohoo: for you x x

CONGRATS & good luck with things x


----------



## sam's mum

Tilly said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! our dates are so close as well.
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:
> 
> I know!! Can't believe we're due 4 days apart! Want to be pregnancy buddies? :D
> 
> And I was so jealous reading your thread the other day :blush: :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> haha:rofl::rofl: looks like you had nothing to be jealous about..:twisted:\\:D/
> 
> Yes id like to be pregnancy buddies :) what do I have to doClick to expand...

I have no idea :rofl: x


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Waiting4Bump

Congratulations hun..What great news!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs: xx


----------



## sam's mum

Wobbles said:


> Wohooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> WOW isn't it amazing after problems TTC you get over that first hurdle and you never believe it when round 2 goes so darn smoothly LOL
> 
> This is the second amazing BFP today but I'm sworn to secrets so BLERGH til she tells all!
> 
> :wohoo: for you x x
> 
> CONGRATS & good luck with things x

Ooooh I want to know!!! :hissy: :rofl:

And really can't believe it - was doing a bit better with not getting my hopes up too much this time so I wouldn't be too disappointed knowing that it might take years and :shock:

Sooo happy! :wohoo: x


----------



## ~KACI~

sam's mum said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Wohooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> WOW isn't it amazing after problems TTC you get over that first hurdle and you never believe it when round 2 goes so darn smoothly LOL
> 
> This is the second amazing BFP today but I'm sworn to secrets so BLERGH til she tells all!
> 
> :wohoo: for you x x
> 
> CONGRATS & good luck with things x
> 
> Ooooh I want to know!!! :hissy: :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Me too!! Wobbles your such a tease!!


----------



## smartie

Big Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: congrats huni see you in 1st tri xx


----------



## Shelby2007

i got my BFP on tuesday! I totally agree.. couldnt start off ANY better!!


----------



## FEDup1981

thats fab news hun! im so jealous! congrats, and have a healthy 8 months! xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

YAY! congratulations hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## fairywings

Oh my gosh, that is great, congratulations! :happydance:

:baby:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh wow!! Huge congratulations xXx


----------



## lollylou1

that is fab news hunni, congratulations

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Lou
xxx


----------



## Laura--x

Oh wow congratulations babe :D thats great news x


----------



## sam's mum

Shelby2007 said:


> i got my BFP on tuesday! I totally agree.. couldnt start off ANY better!!

Congratulations to you too!! :wohoo: x


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh wow i couldnt believe it when i saw your name on the post hun :) .

How did you manage not to post all day lol . Congrats hun . I bet Sam will make a fab big brother . xxxx .


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## sam's mum

mummymadness said:


> Ohhh wow i couldnt believe it when i saw your name on the post hun :) .
> 
> How did you manage not to post all day lol . Congrats hun . I bet Sam will make a fab big brother . xxxx .

Thank you!! :D It was so hard being on here and not posting!! I wrote the whole post out this afternoon so I just had to paste it in when OH got home :rofl: And then spent the rest of the time sorting out my sig so it would fit! x


----------



## missjess

Omg !!! I couldn't wait to read a thread from you in this section! Congrats hun, Hope it'll be a perfect pregnancy !!!!!!!  :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big congrats :D


----------



## sparkswillfly

Wow congratulations!!!!


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!:happydance::cloud9:

TT's
xxx


----------



## didda

Huge congrats! A brilliant start to 2009 xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Yay! Congrats x x x x x


----------



## lorrilou

congratulations hun.


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations x


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats hun! what fab news! xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:happydance:Congrats......wooohoooo

Wonder who the other person is......hmmmm......*taps fingers*


----------



## sam's mum

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> :happydance:Congrats......wooohoooo
> 
> Wonder who the other person is......hmmmm......*taps fingers*

I'd forgotten about that already! Pregnancy brain so early?! Or maybe it never recovered from last time... :rofl:

I want to know again now!! :hissy:


----------



## Lyns

Aww, hunny, what amazing fantastic news for you....I'm so pleased! Congrats! xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Awwww Congratulations hun :happydance:

I am soooooooo happy for you. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Sending lots of sticky vibes your way :dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## welshcakes79

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1557/1557056kvnevsq9tu.gif

_*Lots Of Love Lisa & Rhiannon XXX*_


----------



## masi

Congrats, i'm so happy for you. It's a lucky baby thats going to be born to a wonderful mum like you!!


----------



## NickyT75

Thats fantastic news hunni :) im chuffed to bits for you :friends: xx


----------



## bigbelly2

i got goosey bumples reading this...wow congrats amazing news

h x

*so jealous*


----------



## x-amy-x

OMG!! Cant believe i missed this!!

CONGRATS :happydance:!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow!!! i couldn't be happier for you honey, you really have made my day, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: wishing you a very very happy and healthy pregnancy x x x


----------



## Forever 3

Congratulations hun!!!

It seems most women who use preseed get their :bfp: first time round, its my first time too this month so hopefully will get my :bfp: too, only 7dpo so too early for me to test toaday, have some weird niggles in lower stomach top of cervix area tonight so i am hoping this is a good sign
:hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

masi said:


> Congrats, i'm so happy for you. It's a lucky baby thats going to be born to a wonderful mum like you!!

That made me cry! Thank you :hugs: x


----------



## sam's mum

Forever 3 said:


> Congratulations hun!!!
> 
> It seems most women who use preseed get their :bfp: first time round, its my first time too this month so hopefully will get my :bfp: too, only 7dpo so too early for me to test toaday, have some weird niggles in lower stomach top of cervix area tonight so i am hoping this is a good sign
> :hugs:

Good luck! Fingers crossed it'll be your month too! Still can't quite believe it. It took years with Sam so was trying not to get my hopes up too much...I'm sure it was the preseed! x


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations!


----------



## Mamafy

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyygodddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations hunny :hugs: that has made my day :D

now to find out who the other bfp'er is :yipee:

:kiss:


----------



## sam's mum

Thanks everyone :yipee: Still can't believe it and want to dance around the house :rofl: x


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations hun, that's great news. xx


----------



## nineena

Congratulations hun that's so wonderful :) xx


----------



## butterflies

:hugs: i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mega happy for you babe!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikky0907

Omg! Huge congratulations! :wohoo:
Little Sam is gonna be a big brother,now you just have to pick a theme color!


----------



## sam's mum

nikky0907 said:


> Omg! Huge congratulations! :wohoo:
> Little Sam is gonna be a big brother,now you just have to pick a theme color!

Surely there's only one to choose from?! :rofl: x


----------



## Erised

Oh My God ... I haven't read the whole thread yet, but Congrats!!! What a fantastic start to 2009 indeed =D I didn't even realise you were trying! 

Massive congrats again =)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooh (I know I have already said congrats on your profile but) Congrats! :happydance:

Now who is that other person?? lol I would guess but don't want to be wrong! :rofl:


----------



## sam's mum

Erised said:


> Oh My God ... I haven't read the whole thread yet, but Congrats!!! What a fantastic start to 2009 indeed =D I didn't even realise you were trying!
> 
> Massive congrats again =)

Thank you!! Only been trying since the beginning of October so still very surprised!! And still not quite believing it! x


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> Ooh (I know I have already said congrats on your profile but) Congrats! :happydance:
> 
> Now who is that other person?? lol I would guess but don't want to be wrong! :rofl:

Thank you! :cloud9: And I want to know too!! Why are they not online annoucing it to us all?!!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## TashaAndBump

I hope it is who I think it is... lol

Oh and do we get to see any pics of your amazing tests??? We won't even mind if you have photoshopped the test and control lines to be green instead of pink! :lol: lol


----------



## passengerrach

congrats hun!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats, just spied it in another thread but i'm really pleased for you :D xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:happydance: so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> I hope it is who I think it is... lol
> 
> Oh and do we get to see any pics of your amazing tests??? We won't even mind if you have photoshopped the test and control lines to be green instead of pink! :lol: lol

:rofl: Am I allowed to post pics in here or do they have to be in the test gallery. I've taken about 200 photos so far :laugh2: x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im so jealous of you!!! lolol


----------



## sam's mum

Tracie87 said:


> im so jealous of you!!! lolol

:hug: x


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations :D xx


----------



## Laura1984

Amazing news!!!!!
congratulations xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

sam's mum said:


> TashaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is who I think it is... lol
> 
> Oh and do we get to see any pics of your amazing tests??? We won't even mind if you have photoshopped the test and control lines to be green instead of pink! :lol: lol
> 
> :rofl: Am I allowed to post pics in here or do they have to be in the test gallery. I've taken about 200 photos so far :laugh2: xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Post them in here! We wanna see! :yipee:


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> sam's mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TashaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is who I think it is... lol
> 
> Oh and do we get to see any pics of your amazing tests??? We won't even mind if you have photoshopped the test and control lines to be green instead of pink! :lol: lol
> 
> :rofl: Am I allowed to post pics in here or do they have to be in the test gallery. I've taken about 200 photos so far :laugh2: xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Post them in here! We wanna see! :yipee:Click to expand...

Only just seen this :rofl: ...put them in another thread so I don't get in trouble :laugh2:


----------



## Margerle

sam's mum said:


> I cant believe Im posting in here Im almost completely speechless! Totally over the moon and feeling very, very lucky! :cloud9:
> 
> I tested yesterday morning at 10dpo - I wasnt having any symptoms at all so I was surprised to see a very faint line (had to hold it up by the window and squint to see it but it was definitely there). I decided to wait until this morning to test again, and to buy a digi for the weekend, but by last night Id done another 3 :blush: ...all with very faint lines (and 2 different batches of ICs).
> 
> I did another at 4am and the line was a lot darker, so I went to get a digi as soon as Sam had finished breakfast and Im pregnant!!! Still cant quite believe it. Im only 11dpo still so will keep testing on ICs over the next few days (and because Ive just ordered another 20 :rofl:). Not sure if it made a difference but this was our first month ever using pre-seed.
> 
> Been desperate to post all day but OH has been out and I wanted to tell him first. Were not telling anyone else yet though. I'm still considered high risk for ectopic so I'll have a scan at about 8 weeks - will be a lot more relaxed after that!
> 
> Such a perfect start to 2009 :cloud9: I couldnt be happier!! :wohoo: x

Bless you hon!!!

:happydance: :happydance::happydance: 
:hug:
:cloud9:


----------



## VanWest

Awww just saw this, HUGE CONGRATS. I'm so happy for all of you!!!:hugs:


----------



## massacubano

omg how awesome! :yipee: :dance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Deise

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Aww thats great news, congratulations
:wohoo:


----------



## reallytinyamy

yay.congratulations


----------



## dan-o

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/156/156882g82qpu0ale.gif


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## oOKayOo

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congrats sweetie!! x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## mordino

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## ladymilly

:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun thats super news :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## milkmachine

thats fantastic news! well done mummy! congrats


----------



## Amanda

I've only just seen this! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elm

Just spotted your new ticker!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Congratulations!!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## ayshahudson

Congratulations hun. So happy & excited for you! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ald

Congratulations, hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## todteach

Wow!:yipee:congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations honey! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## B4byAnge1

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations!!

I love pre-seed. I got pregnant on the 1st month of use too.

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.

xxx


----------



## clairebear

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## glamgirl

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats hun!!! I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
xx


----------



## bev309

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:HUGE congratulations to the three of you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## celine

congrats Sams mum!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! Happy & Healthy 9!!

:hug:


----------



## bluebell

Fab news - Congrats hun :happydance:

xx


----------



## pinkmac85

oh wow big huge congrats to you!!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun, the pictures of sam on your signature as soooooooooo cute! x


----------



## nessajane

congrats hun!!! x x


----------



## nataliecn

so exciting hun!!! :)
congrats!!! :)


----------



## turbo_mom

holy I sure miss alot when I don't come on here for only a few days!! Congrats wow so happy for you!! :happydance: so much for us having our bubs at the same time LOL im going to go and buy me some preseed!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun thats brilliant news for you :) xxx


----------



## Beltane

Never got the chance to say congrats!!!!!!


----------

